# rhinestone designs of only irish dance



## altmover155 (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi I want to open my new irish dancing stall at local feis.....I would like to know where is the best place that i could get rhinestone transfers of irish dancers / pumps heavy shoes ect at wholesale price, for tee shirts and hoddies.... Could some kind person help me.

Thank you for your help


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

There are sites that may offer the "standard" Irish transfers, but it sounds like you might need some custom work done.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

heres a couple


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I have been doing rhinestones for a long time and I have not seen any irish dance rhinestone transfers...Suggest you contact a member in your area and see if you can get a custom transfer(s) done. same would apply to hoodies etc...


----------



## tisus1 (Jul 16, 2012)

I have found templates on ebay and found them to be great for my daughters class ... I do embroidery too and I would love a heavy shoe to download for my hoodies - only pumps at the minute ;-(


----------



## brndagayle (Oct 29, 2009)

VERY nice designs Leg Cramps!!


----------



## rena PEAK (Oct 22, 2011)

Great design Leg.

To altmover155: There're lots of dance designs in the market, but few for Irish. you may need custom design.


----------

